# CC Morvich/Falls of Glomach



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Is there any walkers out there that have walked from the Caravan Club site at Morvich to the Falls of Glomach and back, any info gratefully received.

Also what are the other walks around Morvich

Best regards
broom


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Did it a few years ago not a difficult walk, well worn trail. I posted some photos on a link before. >See here and alater post on the same thread<


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Frank

Many thanks for that will walk it in May

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

Morvich is in the middle of great walking country, from the high tops of the Five Sisters to low level walks of all kinds. You can do several right from the campsite. There's a great little hill on the doorstep, Sgurr an Airgid, which is a Corbett. We live nearby and have done this several times and it's always different. A fine circular walk goes up Strath Croe over to touch Glen Affric and then back via Glen Lichd.

Have a look at Walk Highland for some more ideas.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Auchmill

Many thanks for your reply will have a look and hopefully walk it in May, Knowing your location I have made a note of your contact details and will be in touch at a later date if I may, local knowledge is pricless

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

A fantasic walk with a really good ridge is The Saddle via Forcan Ridge NG 934 130. Also you've got the whole chain of 7 (I think) Munro's of the South Glen Sheil Ridge. We did this by leaving a bike at Clunie Inn and I rode back for the car. Great day!


Bob


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Bob 

Many thanks for that but running out of time for this visit, will save info for another visit later in the year

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Auchmill 

Hope your still around, a last had chance to look at the Walk Highland Web Site loads of info and some walks for all levels great, we've got our plans in place only want the new van now a bit of good weather.

Many thanks again
broom


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Time fly's, doing this walk in 2 weeks time from CC Morvich.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Had a great time at CC Morvich did the Falls Walk and up to the Mountain Cabin and a few local circulars.

Had great weather, 5 Eagle sitings, 1 Otter and loads of deer and birds, the cuckoo is doing well in Scotland heard them everyday.

Had 2 days at CC Clachan on the way up and 2 days at CC Bunree on the way back, managed to get a Loch side pitch at Bunree just chilled out after our walking trips.

Best regards
Broom

Edited 05-06-08 (senior moment)


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice one.

We had a pine marten when we were there. Our dog found it for us by pointing to it as it went up a tree. Extra biscuits that night for Meg!

Majic place


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Makes me pine for home (if you'll pardon the pun..).



Broom said:


> loads of dear and birds....


.... the difference I assume being about 30 years***? :lol:

Dougie.

* old dears - birds ...... <sigh>


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Just booked 3 nights at Morvich from this Friday. Seems to be availability all dates June & July

Tried to book it last year at the same time and it was fully booked.

Whats changed?

regards

Geoff


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Done this walk when we lived in Kyle ,lovely took me hrs lol but worth it ..


Val.


----------

